# CI Global Asset Management (CIX.TO)



## The TaxMan (Apr 28, 2021)

A while ago I noticed that a number of my favorite ETFs seem to be from this issuer.

It wasn't until I was passing through Toronto one day when I noticed the big sign on the building near Gardiner Expressway. It made me think, why not just buy equity into the company that issues the ETFs I like?

However, I never did this because the stock just looks like it's going no where consistant, and very unpredictable at best. I was curious what others may think? For the record, if you purchased this stock at the bottom of 2008, you'd still be in the same share price after all these years!


----------

